# Do Does deliver early if they are carrying triplets?



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

I was wondering if maybe they would deliver earlier than the 150 days if they are carrying triplets. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Some do, some don't. I've had a doe who went 4 days late and had triplets. Most of mine go on time no matter what they are having, singles tend to be late.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope, they kid whenever they kid no matter what the numbers are, anywhere from day 142-160 some.


----------



## Titi84 (Feb 7, 2013)

I would think they would but in new to this sounds like thier advice sounds good I do remember reading on a google search that they might goa couple of days early


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

The sister to my girl always goes about 145-146 days.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

wow! That means 142 days will be this coming tuesday!!! I was wondering because I have seen a change in her. That means I may be having some of those cute little LaMancha babies SOON!! Yeah! Thanks everyone.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh, also meant to say I hope I get one as cute as that little Belle! She took my heart!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think they kid when they kid. But the triplets we've had so far, the others pretty much on time or a day late.
We've had twins go over 5 days, a single go over 5 days, and everyone else that we've had due dates for have gone on time too - 150 days.


----------

